# Wilson's Prom...any advise?



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm planning on being at Wilsons Prom over the labour day weekend and want to take the Kayak along. I've only ever fished from the rocks at the prom and picked up some nice salmon. I hope to venture (not too far) offshore and see what happens. I know the seal colonies on the outer islands around the prom have been known to have big toothy critters lurking about but I will not be near them as I will only be paddling from Normans beach. If anyone has fished offshore at the prom I'd appreciate some advise?

Cheers


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Half your luck!! Great spot. Norman Bay should provide some whiting, salmon and rock fish. Best spots i've fished are the rocky bottom areas around the north end ( pillar point). Salmon cruise the back of the breakers there chasing yellow eyed mullet.

I reckon your best kayaking would be in the Darby River. I was there a few weeks back hiking not kayaking and saw some monster bream under the bridge. The upper reaches of tidal river also holds some big bream and the like. Good Luck and enjoy. 8)


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Many of us at various times have threatened to fish from our yaks in this area. Like you I have only fished the rocks and beaches around the Prom.

Just take care and if too rough in the ocean the rivers are a great fallback as mentioned already.

Good luck and look forward to your report.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

My next trip out is likely to be at the prom - the same week I get myself a new car, I'll be there. I'm planning to take off from Norman beach and paddle/peddle around to Refuge Cove. Will be planning it so that I reach the lighthouse on slack tide.

I imagine I'll have more info for you when I get back, because otherwise I've really only just fished the rocks, beaches and rivers of WP. My experiences doing this tell me that kayak fishing in that place should be something to behold.

Below is a snapshot of the intended trip (34km 1 way) which I should be able to handle in a day. If things go bad I'll head for the lighthouse, littlewaterloo or worst case scenario, one of the islands. Planning to spend a day yakking around the cove, and then paddling back the following day. March 2nd or March 9 look like being the candidate times for this trip. If anyone is up for it, lemme know


----------

